# Finally!



## Constance (Feb 15, 2009)

I am finally seeing the whole page! Whatever you did, many thanks.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 15, 2009)

Constance, can you explain?  It was great for me a few hours ago and now 1/3 is the side bar and the actual forum is totally squished.  Maybe we should post screen caps of what we're seeing because what I'm seeing is bordering on giving me a headache.


----------



## attie (Feb 17, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Constance, can you explain?  It was great for me a few hours ago and now 1/3 is the side bar and the actual forum is totally squished.  Maybe we should post screen caps of what we're seeing because what I'm seeing is bordering on giving me a headache.


The same for me, so can I assume it will be for everyone


----------



## Zereh (Feb 17, 2009)

I get 2/3 of my screen for posts ... others wise I'm seeing "Latest Forum Topics" and "Recent Recipe Discussions" headers on the side. I'm not liking it; I hit "New Posts" for exactly that same information. 

I am not taken to either topic automagically, nor am I given an option to choose to display either of them. I guess that is why I find it irritating that that stuff is taking up 1/3 of my screen. 


Z


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy is trying to improve the site. He's not intentionally trying to give anyone a headache 

Be patient while we work through this and see what is best. Keep us informed of your likes and dislikes. Just know we're not "out ot get you" with these changes....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 17, 2009)

I've already reported one of the issues I've seen, links in spammers first posts, and not just the signatures.  That should be one to address immediately.  While my daughter wears Nikes, I would never buy them from someone spamming a website


----------



## Glorie (Feb 17, 2009)

Constance said:


> I am finally seeing the whole page! Whatever you did, many thanks.


 
I'm not and haven't been able to for over 2 weeks now - it's frustrating


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I've already reported one of the issues I've seen, links in spammers first posts, and not just the signatures. That should be one to address immediately. While my daughter wears Nikes, I would never buy them from someone spamming a website


 
You're talking about a whole different issue here Callisto.  A true spammer knows how to get around every rule there is.  There's ultimately nothing we can do BEFORE they post...only after.  

Let's not get spamming the site mixed up with the improvements to the site.


----------



## Mama (Feb 17, 2009)

If the sidebar was half the size it is now, I think it would be perfect!  I really like the drop downs at the top and the new colors are really nice.


----------



## Constance (Feb 17, 2009)

Now I can see the new look...love it! I know this took a lot of work...thanx!


----------



## Dina (Feb 17, 2009)

I like what I'm seeing on the new page.  It's so colorful.


----------



## jeninga75 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!  I just got home and logged on. Nice!!!  Those ads on the right side are kind of annoying.  If we could get rid of them with donations to the site I would definitly be in.


----------



## Toots (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow - I like it.  Its fresh baby!


----------



## Andy R (Feb 17, 2009)

jeninga75 said:


> Those ads on the right side are kind of annoying.  If we could get rid of them with donations to the site I would definitly be in.


I am working a way to disable the whole right column.  I hope to have this in place soon.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 17, 2009)

Never mind, I found the skins option.  Thank you Andy for the skins option.  I can't do bright, I don't do bright.  I like being able to stay with the familiar.


----------



## Hungry (Feb 18, 2009)

To see the whole display screen:
 go to/START/Control Panel/Display/Settings
Set the resoluation to 1152 X 824.

Of course the TEXT will be very small and hard on these old eyeballs!

A screen resoluation of 1924 X 728 will get most of the display but, not all.
Play with it!!

Charlie


----------

